# New Leopard Gecko



## Mvalenz (Apr 16, 2012)

Went to the All animal expo in DuPage county yesterday and came home with this little guy.

















Don't know if it is a male or female. Just know that it is so cute. I haven’t named it yet either; any suggestions?


----------



## agent A (Apr 16, 2012)

Aww how cute!!! :wub: 

I wanna get a gecko


----------



## mkayum (Apr 16, 2012)

Aww! So cute! I have one too! Her name's Nemo. I thought it was male but when it got older. I knew it was a female. Nemo was my second leopard gecko. I got used to name her Nemo because of her colors. Oh well.

My first died two years ago due to parasites. Make sure you feed variety than just crickets. Parasites in crickets was the cause of my first leopard gecko's death. The treatment was working but she just died suddenly.

Right now, my Nemo 's on strict diets; Dusted Superworms &amp; calcium worms. Did you know that these leos can be potty trained? c:

PM me if you have any questions! 

Here's the helpful website of sexing a leopard gecko.

http://www.reptilecare.com/leopardgender.htm


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice, I have a female albino named Penelope. Very tame and fun to handle. She ate dubia like a pig when she was growing but once she hit adult she would only eat one adult male dubia every 2 weeks or so. I was worried about this for half a year, but realized that it's pretty normal for her since she stays nice and active and at a good weight all the time. I want to get a male to breed her.


----------



## mkayum (Apr 16, 2012)

This is my Nemo!  She's a year old and half.


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 16, 2012)

I wanna get a gecko, a Satanic Gecko! have you seen them!

Cute gecko, I have to persuade my mom that geckos are cute.

Make sure you use a Reptile Carpet layer instead of Eco earth or sand. They can accidently swallow it and die


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 16, 2012)

I've always just used paper towel, easy and mess free.

Also, be sure to feed him good, looks a bit on the skinny side!


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 16, 2012)

mkayum said:


> This is my Nemo!  She's a year old and half.


She looks beautiful. I have seen leopard geckos all look different. Didnt know they came in so many color patterns. Your gecko looks healthy with its fat tail. Mine hasn't come out of its warm hiding spot at all since I got it. I read that they need some time to get accustomed to its environment. Did it take some time for yours to become active and move about? When I bought it it was the most active in the bin, but now not so much.



Myrmecologist2 said:


> I've always just used paper towel, easy and mess free.
> 
> Also, be sure to feed him good, looks a bit on the skinny side!


Mine or Mkayums looks skinny? If it's mine it hasn't eaten since i brought it home. Hope it eats soon.


----------



## Psychobunny (Apr 17, 2012)

I used to keep these years ago. They are such neat pets. They are like no other reptile!

Yeah, I also recommend paper towels. Also, dont forget they need a warm, moist hidding place.


----------



## mkayum (Apr 17, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> She looks beautiful. I have seen leopard geckos all look different. Didnt know they came in so many color patterns. Your gecko looks healthy with its fat tail. *Mine hasn't come out of its warm hiding spot at all since I got it. I read that they need some time to get accustomed to its environment. Did it take some time for yours to become active and move about? When I bought it it was the most active in the bin, but now not so much.*
> 
> *Thank you! She's a tangerine leopard gecko. She ate way too much superworms. She's very picky. She usually eats one superworm per day. *
> 
> ...


----------



## mkayum (Apr 17, 2012)

Psychobunny said:


> I used to keep these years ago. They are such neat pets. They are like no other reptile! Yeah, *I also recommend paper towels. *Also, dont forget they need a warm, moist hidding place.


*1+*

*or you may use the shelf liner. It looks like this **http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Ll34vFsRzbg/TcizWwLvPFI/AAAAAAAAC7Q/gBTYqquVKC0/s400/nonslip.jpg*

*I use napkins as my nemo's litter. I would fold a napkin into a triangle and put it in corner where Nemo usually go poops. It's very easy to clean! *


----------



## agent A (Apr 17, 2012)

My mom thinks lizards smell

That's why she won't let me get one, but she let me kep turtles for 4 yrs

Do lizards smell bad??


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 17, 2012)

agent A said:


> My mom thinks lizards smell
> 
> That's why she won't let me get one, but she let me kep turtles for 4 yrs
> 
> Do lizards smell bad??


Eh, they can, most insectivores do and the meatier the foods they consume they stinkier the poop tends to be. The lizards themselves don't smell at all. Leopard geckos for instance, don't smell unless you don't clean their enclosure for a good few weeks, even then you have to stick your nose in the tank to really notice anything.

I had a mali uromastyx one, since they're mainly vegetarians it's poop and enclosure didn't smell at all.


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 18, 2012)

I have my leo in a 10 gallon tank. Thought it was going to be big enough but not so sure now. What do you guys think?






I have a heat mat under the tank and an infrared heat bulb on the left side keeping it at about 90 degrees. I have nothing on the right side keeping it around 80 degrees. Moss in the hiding place on the heat side to keep it humid and I keep it dry and cooler on the right side.






I have a little water cap i fill with drinking water everyday. and throw a couple crix in with it as well. However, I think the crix are just hiding in the moss in the humid hiding place on the left. also I'm not sure if the heat from the mat is penetrating the moss. Do you guys think I should remove it all together? He seems to like it in there with the moss.


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks good, do you see him eat? Also...are you sure that's a 10 gallon tank? Looks more like a 5 gallon. I have my adult female in a 10 gallon and it's just enough room.


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 18, 2012)

Myrmecologist2 said:


> Looks good, do you see him eat? Also...are you sure that's a 10 gallon tank? Looks more like a 5 gallon. I have my adult female in a 10 gallon and it's just enough room.


I thought it looked small also so I double checked and it is a 5 gallon. Ugh!!! I'll get a bigger tank soon.

I haven't seen him eat at all. Aren't they usually aggressive eaters? Haven't seen him drink either.


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> I thought it looked small also so I double checked and it is a 5 gallon. Ugh!!! I'll get a bigger tank soon.
> 
> I haven't seen him eat at all. Aren't they usually aggressive eaters? Haven't seen him drink either.


The ones I've had always ate very well as juvies. Babies should most certainly eat every day as well. I rarely see mine drink either, but I do see her drink. Try dipping your finger in some water and tapping his nose, since leopards usually lick when you do this it should lap up water if it needs it.


----------



## Psychobunny (Apr 19, 2012)

The juvies take some time to get used to their new home as they get stressed very easy.

It's best to cover the front of the terrarium for a few days so he doesnt freak out when he

sees movement.

It's normal for the little ones to take a few weeks before they eat.

It's best to just leave them alone until they get used to where they are.

Also, if its getting ready to shed (sometimes they eat their old skin) they will stop eating.


----------



## GreenOasis (Apr 19, 2012)

Didn't know if y'all know, but we breed &amp; sell leopard geckos (I have a bunch of eggs in the incubator as of right now, as well!) Many different "morphs", but there are literally hundreds of morph combinations out there.

We keep all our geckos on paper towels or newspapers. Change once a week and they will not stink...ever. Your lil guy is NOT too skinny...he's just fine for his age, which I would put at roughly 6 mos. He will continue to fill out as he gets older &amp; have a very fat tail in another 6 mos.

Definitely keep a moist mossy hide in there at all times. Most of ours spend 90% of their time in the moist hide and only come out at feeding time. We also use ONLY orchid moss, as the cheaper stuff molds quickly &amp; is a pain to keep clean. You can utilize a 16 oz deli cup with an entry hole cut into the lid as a moist hide to keep the moss in one place. We also give them regular hides, with no moss, but they tend not to use those.

We also do not use supplemental heat, as they don't need it unless you are keeping your house VERY cold. (i.e. 70 degrees or less) And they absolutely do NOT need a "basking" lamp. They are nocturnal &amp; live in the deep rock crevices in Pakistan &amp; northern India, so they do not naturally get exposed to a lot of light/heat.

They DO need a grit substance which they need to properly digest food (like birds). We make ours with clean sand, ground egg shell &amp; calcium supplements (which they need to prevent metabolic bone disease.) We sell this premade, but you can mix up your own.

In order to sex your gecko, you may need the assistance of a bright light &amp; a magnifying glass. He looks like he *should* be big enough to sex without the magnifying glass, but it can definitely help. Turn him over and look near the "vent" area. You should see a 'V' shape of scales there. If there are actual PORES in those scales, your gecko is a male. If there are just slight indentations or no pores at all, it is a female. If you are having difficultly, see if you can get someone to take a pic of this area (on macro setting) while you hold the gecko on his back...and I can look for you.  

As for food, he'll eat crickets, mealworms, roaches &amp; smaller superworms right now. I just put the mealworms in the dish of calcium grit, so that they get coated before being eaten, but you can also dust roaches, crickets &amp; worms in a baggie with calcium, too. They need a LOT of calcium, so dust all the time! (Use NO D calcium...they don't need Vitamin D, and too much can kill them.)

Let me know if you have any questions at all, and congrats! These guys are one of my favorite geckos!


----------



## GreenOasis (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh, and a 10-gallon tank will be all he needs for his entire life...just thought you'd want to know.


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 19, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> Didn't know if y'all know, but we breed &amp; sell leopard geckos (I have a bunch of eggs in the incubator as of right now, as well!) Many different "morphs", but there are literally hundreds of morph combinations out there.
> 
> We keep all our geckos on paper towels or newspapers. Change once a week and they will not stink...ever. Your lil guy is NOT too skinny...he's just fine for his age, which I would put at roughly 6 mos. He will continue to fill out as he gets older &amp; have a very fat tail in another 6 mos.
> 
> ...


I keep a humid spot for him to hide. However, he has been hanging out in the dry spot more often. I live in a lower level apartment so it tends to be a bit cooler down here that is why i use the heat lamp to help out with the temp.

I thought sand was bad for them because they can eat it when eating crix. And my sister said that her geckp died because she feed it mealworms and they chewed through their stomachs. I see everyone feeds geckos mealworms but i am kinda weary about feeding them that. Have you heard of this or experienced it before?


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 19, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> Oh, and a 10-gallon tank will be all he needs for his entire life...just thought you'd want to know.


Nice info, I really didn't know about the grit, that's the first time I've ever heard about that! Is that really true? Since in a way I'm a little bit wary of it!

Also, do you know if it is normal for an adult female to eat one large male dubia every 2 weeks or so? She's active and retains a good weight but I was just curious.


----------



## Myrmecologist2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> I keep a humid spot for him to hide. However, he has been hanging out in the dry spot more often. I live in a lower level apartment so it tends to be a bit cooler down here that is why i use the heat lamp to help out with the temp.
> 
> I thought sand was bad for them because they can eat it when eating crix. And my sister said that her geckp died because she feed it mealworms and they chewed through their stomachs. I see everyone feeds geckos mealworms but i am kinda weary about feeding them that. Have you heard of this or experienced it before?


About the mealworms chewing through stomachs, that's a myth, a BIG myth. Probably spread by misinformed pet stores, and I've heard it probably originated from someone feeding a sick or dying gecko mealworms. A healthy gecko will crunch the mealworms straight away, and if that doesn't kill them, the stomach acids will.


----------



## GreenOasis (Apr 20, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> I keep a humid spot for him to hide. However, he has been hanging out in the dry spot more often. I live in a lower level apartment so it tends to be a bit cooler down here that is why i use the heat lamp to help out with the temp.
> 
> I thought sand was bad for them because they can eat it when eating crix. And my sister said that her geckp died because she feed it mealworms and they chewed through their stomachs. I see everyone feeds geckos mealworms but i am kinda weary about feeding them that. Have you heard of this or experienced it before?


LOL...I've heard the same bull from a person who bred bearded dragons, saying her VET friend told her it was possible for superworms or mealworms to chew through a dragon's stomach. If it IS true, it has NEVER happened here, and we feed both types of worms to all of our stock (not exclusively, because we like to give them a varied diet...but often!) and have done so for years.

I think this myth actually stems more from folks who, not having seen their animal at the exact time of death, didn't realize that the mealworms had attacked the animal AFTER it had died from whatever illness, and NOT chewed its way THROUGH the animal. The worms will sometimes attack a very weak animal that has absolutely no strength left to defend itself, but then, crickets will do the same thing, if given the chance! (Which is why you're supposed to remove any uneaten crickets within a few hours.)

The sand is bad for them because of the dryness factor, not because they will ingest too much. Sand will dry them out too much and make shedding difficult. And you can just imagine trying to "help" a squirmy, dry gecko shed!

The BAD sand is that calcium sand stuff that is often sold at pet stores. (It comes in different colors.) We tried it on our babies one time and had SO MANY eye infections from it, we promptly threw it out &amp; never used it again. Whoever came up with that stuff ought to be ashamed of themselves. That stuff also clumps, and so will cause impaction if too much is ingested.

The grit mix is necessary for proper digestion, and proper calcium intake. The small amount of sand they ingest from the mix is beneficial in this case, rather than harmful. And believe me, if we didn't think it was necessary, we wouldn't do it!  

Is the lamp located over the moist hide area? (Can't look at the pic while I'm typing this!) If so, that could be why he is hanging out in the dry area...humidity makes it seem hotter, so, even if the area under the bulb is only 85 degrees, the inside of the hide may be 90 degrees or more. Trying switching the two hides around &amp; see if he still prefers the dry one.

-Carey Kurtz-

www.mantispets.com


----------



## GreenOasis (Apr 20, 2012)

Myrmecologist2 said:


> Nice info, I really didn't know about the grit, that's the first time I've ever heard about that! Is that really true? Since in a way I'm a little bit wary of it!
> 
> Also, do you know if it is normal for an adult female to eat one large male dubia every 2 weeks or so? She's active and retains a good weight but I was just curious.


As long as her tail is nice &amp; fat, she's doing just fine. Although, the prey item might be just a tad big &amp; that's why she doesn't eat very much of them. Try offering a few presub dubias instead (like maybe 2/3" long?) Also, are you feeding her by hand? She may eat more if allowed to actually "hunt" them.


----------



## GreenOasis (Apr 20, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> I have my leo in a 10 gallon tank. Thought it was going to be big enough but not so sure now. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I just noticed the pic. You have a heat mat under &amp; a heat lamp over. No wonder he wants to stay on the other side!

You don't need that much heat on these guys. What temp does your room stay at? As long as it's not seriously cold (like 70 degrees or less), you don't need heat at all on them.


----------



## GreenOasis (Apr 20, 2012)

mkayum said:


> This is my Nemo!  She's a year old and half.


She a Tangerine Super-Hypo Carrot Tail. I have one of those. A girl, too!


----------



## Psychobunny (Apr 20, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> She a Tangerine Super-Hypo Carrot Tail. I have one of those. A girl, too!


Carey,

I sent U a email. I want to try some of your gecko grit home mix  

After reading these posts, and those cute pics, I decided to get another little one!!

I ordered one from my old friends at VMS Reptiles and should have him (incubated male!!)

next Wednesday. It's a baby Bell Hybino, very pretty orange and yellow.

Most of my gecko supplies were tossed, so I have to get all fresh stuff!!


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 20, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> Ah, I just noticed the pic. You have a heat mat under &amp; a heat lamp over. No wonder he wants to stay on the other side!
> 
> You don't need that much heat on these guys. What temp does your room stay at? As long as it's not seriously cold (like 70 degrees or less), you don't need heat at all on them.


The room gets kinda cold at night. Like 67 degrees. The heat side was about 80 degrees without the lamp. Is that enough heat?


----------



## GreenOasis (Apr 20, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> The room gets kinda cold at night. Like 67 degrees. The heat side was about 80 degrees without the lamp. Is that enough heat?


80 degrees is plenty warm enough.


----------



## GreenOasis (Apr 20, 2012)

Psychobunny said:


> Carey,
> 
> I sent U a email. I want to try some of your gecko grit home mix
> 
> ...


VMS is where we got all of our breeders, and the idea for the mix!  Sean's a great guy. Quirky, like me.


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 22, 2012)

Removed the heat lamp and it seems to like the humid spot more. It still hasn't eaten yet though. I am not feeding it by hand. I'm giving it the chance to hunt. When should I try to hand feed and how do you do that?


----------



## GreenOasis (Apr 23, 2012)

I wouldn't bother trying to hand-feed. Most won't eat from your hand anyway. It will eat when it's ready. We only offer food twice a week to our larger, adult Leos. Yours is about half-grown, so feeding 3x a week is probably fine.


----------



## Psychobunny (Apr 23, 2012)

Dont feed it by hand unless U want to train it to think your finger is a fat, tasty

mealworm!!


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.

I covered the glass on the tank with paper bag. It seems to be coming out a little more often during the early morning and at night. I don't think it has eaten yet. However, I have seen it with its head over the water bowl late at night.


----------



## mkayum (Apr 26, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> She a Tangerine Super-Hypo Carrot Tail. I have one of those. A girl, too!


 Really?  I bought my little Nemo from a chain pet store. I didn't know that there would be some different morph of leopard geckos in there! A another pic of Nemo!



I bought my (deceased) first leopard gecko in there and I thought she was an albino but found out that she was just tremper albino leopard gecko. I still miss her!This is Jackie.






God may bless her soul. :c


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 28, 2012)

Those pics are awesome!! I finally got a 10 gallon tank. Can't set it up till tomorrow though. I am going to make it like the Taj Mahal. Should I transfer it directly to the new enclosure before it is use to the first one? It does seem to be getting accustomed to its surroundings as of right now.


----------



## mkayum (Apr 28, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> Those pics are awesome!! I finally got a 10 gallon tank. Can't set it up till tomorrow though. I am going to make it like the Taj Mahal. Should I transfer it directly to the new enclosure before it is use to the first one? It does seem to be getting accustomed to its surroundings as of right now.


Thanks!

You may as long you don't handle her too often. Let alone and your gecko will explore her new enclosure.  I use UTH (under tank heater) for hest source which I had a couple of it to heat up Nemo's enclosure. Did you purchase this for your gecko? It helps digest the food. I had Nemo in her 20 gallon long. I just like to spoil her Haha!


----------



## Psychobunny (Apr 29, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I covered the glass on the tank with paper bag. It seems to be coming out a little more often during the early morning and at night. I don't think it has eaten yet. However, I have seen it with its head over the water bowl late at night.


I got mine on the 25th, when did you get yours?

Still had a Zoo Med Repti Shelter (small) for his moist hide (with a little damp moss) and he loves it so much he doent want to come out!!

I slowly put my hand into the cage and let him smell and lick it, then slowly go away (I dont mean hand feeding!!)

They need to get used to your hand being in there and that you are not a threat.

They should also resume their normal eating habits BEFORE you attempt to handle them (IMPORTANT!!).

I hate to see those YouTube videos were kids just rip into the box, rip the deli cup lid off, and stick their hand in and grab them out to play with!! :no:


----------



## Mvalenz (May 30, 2012)

unfortunately Samson didn't make it. Don't know what was the problem. I didn't mess with it too much so it would get use to its home. It just would not eat. I saw it eat a few times, but not a lot. Had everything perfect for it; heat mat on half the enclosure, dry side and humid side. Had plenty of hiding places. I feel bad; like a bad gecko dad. I like these lizards a lot, but I don't think I will ever get another one.


----------



## agent A (May 30, 2012)

Poor gecko  

They r cute but hard


----------



## gripen (May 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that


----------



## patrickfraser (May 30, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.  I have become very attached to my chameleons.


----------



## mkayum (May 30, 2012)

Oh dear! I'm so sorry for your loss...  

It just happens.

As a pet owner, I know what to expect when purchasing a gecko. My Nemo sometimes go off eating and then eat again so I'd handfed her with a syringe to make sure she doesn't starve.


----------



## Mvalenz (May 31, 2012)

I tried to hand feed it but it would not eat. Thought about using a syringe but didn't know where to get one. Had a Turkey baster but decided I didn't want to stress it out more.


----------



## GreenOasis (Jun 2, 2012)

mkayum said:


> Really?  I bought my little Nemo from a chain pet store. I didn't know that there would be some different morph of leopard geckos in there! A another pic of Nemo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tremper albino IS albino...hence the name. There are about three different albino morphs in leopard geckos and none are compatible with the others (only their own).


----------



## GreenOasis (Jun 2, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> unfortunately Samson didn't make it. Don't know what was the problem. I didn't mess with it too much so it would get use to its home. It just would not eat. I saw it eat a few times, but not a lot. Had everything perfect for it; heat mat on half the enclosure, dry side and humid side. Had plenty of hiding places. I feel bad; like a bad gecko dad. I like these lizards a lot, but I don't think I will ever get another one.


I hate to say it, because it gives a bad impression of those who sell at reptiles shows, but it sounds like this seller has/had sick animals. There is no reason why that guy shouldn't have eaten unless it had a heavy parasite load or something similar. Unfortunately, there ARE bad sellers at the shows, so you really just have to be wary of who you are buying from. But please remember that, just like anywhere, there are also very GOOD people that sell at reptile shows, too.

Despite what the person above said, they are NOT difficult animals at all, and they are, in fact, very forgiving of neglect &amp; inadequate care...otherwise, they wouldn't continue to be offered in the pet trade &amp; sold in pet stores (ever seen what animals must suffer through at bad pet stores?) It is my humble opinion that the gecko in question probably had health issues prior to your purchasing it and it really had nothing to do with your care methods.

Also, in the future for those who may have a leopard gecko, who is otherwise healthy, but simply not eating...we have found a trick to get them to eat by offering young hornworms or silkworms. They are like a "treat" for the geckos, and they can't seem to resist the head swaying of a juicy worm. We have had just one or two young geckos, who didn't start off eating very well, but after offering them horns/silkies for a few days, they went on to go ahead &amp; eat meal worms &amp; crickets just fine afterwards. Also, bigger worms for older geckos seem to be like "crack"...and they will trample each other to get to a good worm! (In a funny way...not really hurting each other!)

We have heard of others who feed pinky mice to their leos, which, while it may make them very fat indeed, is not something we feel is healthy for them. So, on the rare occasion that we have an excess of pinkies to be used, we might feed a pinky to a leo, but it is generally reserved only for the breeding females to help keep their weight up while they are laying eggs.

-Carey Kurtz-


----------



## agent A (Jun 2, 2012)

where is a good place to get them from? petsmart has majorly unhealthy animals

they were selling a chameleon today and it was skinny and inactive and not very alert


----------



## mkayum (Jun 2, 2012)

agent A said:


> where is a good place to get them from? petsmart has majorly unhealthy animals
> 
> they were selling a chameleon today and it was skinny and inactive and not very alert


The only good place is that you get them online from *good *breeders or go to reptile shows.

Just ask questions about how they care for their animals.

I got Nemo from Pet co as the day she arrived in the shipment. They had the shipping box and stocking the babies so I purchased it. and _plus they was on sale for 15$ each._

Now Nemo's one year old and about to be two in the two months.


----------



## GreenOasis (Jun 4, 2012)

I got my original leos from vmsherp.com, Sean &amp; Monica Niland have been breeding geckos for going on 30 years and they are the most knowledgeable &amp; trustworthy folks I know in the online herp world!

We also sell them ourselves, and have quite a few babies right now.  

As for pet stores, there are good pet stores &amp; there are bad. The big thing is to already know your animals before you go in to buy, as most pet store employees know little to nothing about the animals in their temporary care (even if they SOUND like they know, they probably don't!) I would trust a "mom &amp; pop" pet store before I would trust a chain store (like Petco, Petsmart or Southern Agriculture). One thing that has helped me is that my mom would always make me check out books from the library &amp; read, read, read about any animal I was interested in owning. I still do that to this day! (Except now I tend to BUY the books so that I can always have them on hand for future reference.)


----------

